# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Lerb Random Thread

## Larb

So mapvember helped me find my motivation again and I've been doing things. Currently working on a bakery. Actually the second bakery. Then I might do an industrial bread ship, who knows. But it'll be all kinds of random things - some which may not make it past the line sketch stage so I'll keep them all to this thread unless they get big and completed.

Here is the completed mini future bakery and the current WIP bakery.

I'm also using SAI for most of these with some potatoshop pattern trickery now and again.

Another thing I may do is go through the various tutorials and do some of those that use different techniques than I do just to try out new things.

----------


## DrWho42

i'm intrigued by the bread ship!  :Surprised:  hoping to see toasters too  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

I'm enjoying all this Larb-map goodness.  :Very Happy: 
It's like a holiday festival. 
And the food interplay ;D hehe

----------


## Larb

Bakery now ready for colour.

----------


## arsheesh

Looking really good Larb.  The building is well laid out.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## delgondahntelius

Larb, you truly have a gift, you make fantastic little maps and shops. Such clean lines and great colors (unlike my gaudy saturated colors) so that everytime I pull up your thread I know i'm going to be like "wow". Just FYI for ya. 

So what is photoshop pattern trickery? In my head I picture you somehow tricking photoshop into putting patterns into drawings without PS ever knowing what happened..  :Very Happy: 

Keep up the great work!!

----------


## Larb

So photoshop trickey in this case is me using a pattern to do the floorboard lines. Because I want a pretty regular set of lines and drawing each individual one is a pain, I just made a pattern. Which in reality is like a 1x10 (I think) pixel image, transparent with a couple of black pixels to create the line. Then I rasterize the pattern layer and touch up as needed.

I'm actually taking my time on the colour. Here is the current state of it with just the floor area mostly done. I also started some initial work on the industrial space bread ship. But no deckplans yet - just idea sketches.

----------


## ThomasR

I have a building plan needed for my RPG party and your style is so inspirational !

----------


## Ilanthar

I may have said before, but this kind of building plans/views reminds me of those you could find in the good old Warhammer first edition.
Just excellent, gamer friendly and inspirational.

----------


## LunaticDesign

I love your line work!

----------


## Larb

A thing I did randomly for... no real reason. I asked a friend how it should be furnished and they came up with a character and name for the house.

----------


## J.Edward

Well furnished. I like the color choices. And the dog bed.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larb

YES. I'm glad it said dog bed to you because it is. My friend is a big dog person but I prefer cats. =P

----------


## MistyBeee

So well done, and looking so comfy... Another very good one, Larb !

----------


## ThomasR

You are building a goldmine for DMs !

----------


## Larb

It's a boat. For rivers. Took me just over an hour. Now it's time to finish my challenge map.

----------


## Marc Moureau

Nice boat !

 I like how the lantern makes it look like an anglerfish, very good idea.

----------


## Arimel

I can imagine that boat moving through a misty marshy area with the lamp in front. Looks great!

----------


## ThomasR

One day, you'll get bored and make all these awesome maps into a .pdf or something and you'll take my money for it. Or at least I hope so  :Wink:

----------


## Larb

That sounds like effort though... =P

Here is a river stop for the boat above. Was just trying out some things.

----------


## Larb

I was just trying a blueprint kind of thing.

----------


## Levtrona

Love it. i like the style of the lines  and the colors. How did you do it?

----------


## Larb

This was a two hour shape and style test. No lore or anything. I basically used the elipse tool to drop and bunch of ovals on top of each other and used it as a template to make something out of it.

----------


## Larb

Working on a little fanart next. Linework mostly done - just need to colour it now.

----------


## J.Edward

That's a cool shape.
I'm not familiar with what it comes from though.

----------


## Larb

It is a Gallente Federation shuttle from EVE. =)

----------


## J.Edward

Ah, I never played EVE but I did enjoy all the awesome shots of in-game action and concept art.  :Very Happy: 
I think I used to have the music too. I should look for that.

----------


## Larb

The player-driven aspect of EVE has kinda worked against it in terms of world lore and stuff. It has some amazing world lore, fantastic ship designs. Some super high concept stuff.  Sadly as a player you will only see the very fringes of all of it. Some sort of Deus Ex EVE RPG would be amazing but err... CCP also have a really terrible track record for finishing games. =P

----------


## J.Edward

Hmm, is there any sort of table top rpg that is like EVE already? The only thing that comes to mind is some facets of wh40k.
I just had someone suggest to me that they thought I should make space ship layouts, like it was a big need right now or something.
I'm so busy that I really only manage to play video game rpgs, so I'm out of the loop on table top rpg stuff. sort of.
And even then, i can only manage maybe once a week to get some game time in.

----------


## Larb

Not that I know of although I do like the Coriolis setting.

----------


## J.Edward

Ooh, I'll have to take a look. The pics look good.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

this is good stuff!

----------


## Larb

Finished it now. Was a fun experiement. Time to move on to something else.

----------


## Wingshaw

Looks great, Larb  :Smile:  This is the most subtle little detail, but it's easy to see in all of the staircases on this map which direction they go, and I think that's really well done!

Wingshaw

----------


## Larb

Thanks, Wingshaw. Anyway I didn't like the colour of the hull and although more accurate to the actual ship model, I went with something more green and a bit simpler which I prefer more. And now I think I'm done with it.

----------


## Larb

A maze. Not maize.

----------


## bkh1914

A local fruit and vegetable farm always has a Maize Maze in the corn field adjacent to their store.
It seems to be popular with the kids.

----------


## Larb

Yeah, maize mazes seem to be popular. So have another maze. But not a maze made from maize. More like stone and concrete.

----------


## J.Edward

Yep, they are well received  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larb

Just trying a different wall style here. Still not sure about it.

----------


## J.Edward

That's cute. I love the potion vending machine  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larb

A canny merchant saw a gap in the market. Anyway here is tonight's brief experiment.

----------


## Larb

Another practice map. Quarantine is making me a bit more productive.

----------


## J.Edward

I'm diggin all of these.  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

Another maze. May colour it.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I like theses a lot

----------


## J.Edward

> Another maze. May colour it.


That maze seems bigger on the inside. ;P

----------


## Bogie

> Another maze. May colour it.


YES!!  Please color it!!!

----------


## Larb

I may colour it at a later date. I've done this in the mean time, plus a couple of others that need finishing properly.

----------


## Larb

Another practice map. I feel a bit stuck lately - I think one thing I might start doing is trying out styles other people use. Also I need to experiment with colour palettes more.

----------


## Larb

A friend needed an encounter map so it was a good excuse to just try something random.

----------

